# Gimme doodle ideas



## F4LK (May 19, 2017)

I'm really bored atm, no work and stuff.
Gimme stuff to doodle!

My art is shit tho so, prepare for awful stuff.
Exampelinos:



Spoiler


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 19, 2017)

"My art is shit"
I cant even draw a stick figure that looks like he's walking and yet I'm staring at an awesome drawing of Sanic the Hedgehog.

Ontopic: Draw Crash Bandicoot classic version


----------



## wownmnpare (May 19, 2017)

Draw about anxiety and depresion.


----------



## CeeDee (May 19, 2017)

me



Spoiler: refsheet


----------



## Sliter (May 19, 2017)

F4LK said:


> My art is shit


shut up, it's amazing, now you owe me help to make my art better
(every artist that is good and say that is shit must help who is worse than you to improve! this must be a thing >w> lol )


about ideas....
Hikari from Pokémon, if you don't mind o3o


----------



## F4LK (May 19, 2017)

Here's some moon waifu for ya'll, was a request on another forum but bleh, why not post it here too :V


Spoiler













BlackWizzard17 said:


> "My art is shit"
> I cant even draw a stick figure that looks like he's walking and yet I'm staring at an awesome drawing of Sanic the Hedgehog.
> 
> Ontopic: Draw Crash Bandicoot classic version



With classic, do you mean Sanic styled?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (May 19, 2017)

F4LK said:


> Here's some moon waifu for ya'll, was a request on another forum but bleh, why not post it here too :V
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I mean the og ps1 style not the new ones from twinsanity and onwards


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 19, 2017)

A super complex maze. It can be a tree and all the leafs veins make up the maze. So much detail.


----------

